# Daten aus der Form holen



## TorstenW (14. Aug 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Haltbarkeit der Daten in der Form.

Ich schicke eine TreeMap von der Action in die Form und lese sie mit der JSP aus das funzt alles super.

Jetzt soll es aber andersrum gehen weil ich checkboxen setze und ich will wissen wie sich die TreeMap verändert hat nur leider löscht er mir die TreeMap in der Form bevor ich an die Daten kommen.

Ich teste gerade mit den define und scope und toScope herum aber komme da nicht weiter.

Ich bin Dankbar für jeden Tip 

MFG TW


----------



## HLX (14. Aug 2008)

Falls du immer noch Struts verwendest: Du musst den Scope des Formulars in der struts-config.xml setzen - bei der Action-Definition:


```
<action path="/MyPath"
    type="com.myApp.MyAction" name="MyForm"
           scope="session">
</action>
```


----------



## TorstenW (14. Aug 2008)

Genau das wars ich hatte in der struts.config noch request stehen 

DANKE


----------

